# No terrier front



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

16 week pup with tremendous hunt drive moving out in Colorado.
One of the huge physical differences I see in Airedales between performance lines and those bred for the show ring is speed. 
Don't want to get too deep but a pic's worth a thousand words. This girls Mom is super fast, I mean GSP or Mal fast and it doesn't happen when you go for the FoxTerrier writ large look...JMHO


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

That straight "correct":roll: terrier show front comes from a shorter second bone (elbow to shoulder blade) in the front end but to many wind up with a to upright shoulder angulation.
Either way it sucks for outright speed.
That little gal seems to be doing just fine. :grin:


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

that's a big problem in the akc amstaffs too - the ramrod straight shoulder assembly. it's sad when you compare their length of stride and flexibility to that of their performance bred cousins - the akc dogs are at a real disadvantage.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Great shot of a nice looking dog

Ed, please check your PMs


----------

